# Massive Indoor Hermann Enclosure



## TestudoGeek (Apr 1, 2008)

It's in french, but has tons of pics, form how to build it to the final result:







Link here.


----------



## CGKeith (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow! That is impressive.


----------



## Chipdog (Apr 1, 2008)

WOW!!

Now that is a nice setup. The only downfall I see right off the bat is what happens in just a few weeks when they outgrow those condo style hides.

All in all very cool


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes impressive. Nice enclosure. I agree when they grow they will need bigger condos.


----------



## SULCATACRAZY (Apr 1, 2008)

beautiful!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2008)

Chipdog said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Now that is a nice setup. The only downfall I see right off the bat is what happens in just a few weeks when they outgrow those condo style hides.
> 
> All in all very cool



Plus, it would be just my luck that with all those "drop-offs" my tortoise would fall off on his back and cook.

Yvonne


----------



## TestudoGeek (Apr 1, 2008)

Chipdog said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Now that is a nice setup. The only downfall I see right off the bat is what happens in just a few weeks when they outgrow those condo style hides.
> 
> All in all very cool



yep, that was the 1st thing I thought to...

(that and the tipping over over the "drop-offs"!)


----------



## hystrix (Apr 2, 2008)

OMG!!!!
That is the nicest set up I have ever seen... Lucky little torts..
Thank you so much for posting.
I wish I spoke French..
Em


----------



## TestudoGeek (Apr 2, 2008)

Em,
You can always use google to translate the page for you:

http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en

You'll find it surprisingly effective...


----------



## TestudoGeek (Apr 2, 2008)

forgot to mention: you'll have to register on the french forum in order to see the full post. :/


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, that is really great. Are those small arborvites in the pen? Are they ok for torts? They would make for great cover.


----------



## hystrix (Apr 2, 2008)

I registered for the French site, just to look at pictures.. I gotta try the Google translation. Thank you for the tip 
It's sad because I took French for two semesters in college. Guess I didn't learn anything.. Maybe I will finally learn French  It would be great because my favorite book in the whole world is Le Petit Prince.

Em


----------



## TestudoGeek (Apr 2, 2008)

hystrix said:


> my favorite book in the whole world is Le Petit Prince.



fantastic book.


----------

